# AL-KO Rotivator



## kenf (23 Apr 2009)

Anyone here have an AL-KO Hobby rotovator, 3.5bhp?

I bought a secondhand one on ebay a few years ago and it has given me great service. However last evening the clutch device started making peculiar noises and won't now work under load. The engine works fine but when the clutch lever is engaged it stalls. But it will run just about when I 'walk' it along the grass path. 

The clutch cable seems to release the engine to slide forward on the base to engage the drive, but I don't know whats inside the casing.

Has anyone got any knowledge or even a handbook for this machine.
I would like to know what to expect before I separate the engine from the rest of the machine at the weekend.


----------



## Deejay (24 Apr 2009)

Hello Ken

What engine is it?

http://www.allotment.org.uk/articles/rotovator.php

list a couple of Kohler manuals.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kenf (24 Apr 2009)

The engine is a Tecumseh 3.5. (I think that is how it is spelt)


----------



## dickm (24 Apr 2009)

Don't know that particular model, but if the clutch lever moves the engine forward and back, it's probably just tensioning or slackening a drive belt. So the fault may be that the belt has stretched or worn so that it is slipping on the pulleys.
If you can take off any cowling, it should then be obvious and replacement of the belt *shouldn't* be difficult. And if you do need a new belt, it'll probably be a lot cheaper to work out the length needed and buy it from a power transmission specialist, rather than a garden centre


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (24 Apr 2009)

I am looking for a head for a Howard GEM the very large model
not the little gem...sorry for hijacking but it is on the same subject :lol: 
Or anyone know of a supplier ect..


----------



## EddieJ (24 Apr 2009)

hog&bodge":3rhzf138 said:


> I am looking for a head for a Howard GEM the very large model
> not the little gem...sorry for hijacking but it is on the same subject :lol:
> Or anyone know of a supplier ect..



Which model and type of engine does your Gem have? I may know of someone who could help.  

Also sorry for hijacking the thread, but couldn't resist showing you my Gem!


----------



## Alan Smith (24 Apr 2009)

Eddie, is that a diesel? I have same machine but with twin cylinder petrol engine.

Hog&Bodge THE man for Howard Rotovator parts is in Horam in Sussex his name escapes me at the moment but he has a web site. I'll see if I can dig up someinfo for you.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (25 Apr 2009)

This is absolutely awesome guys came to a stand still on the restoration..
Yep thats the one *EddieJ* the big orange beast...lol mine is in a sorry 
state and with a friend we have started to clean and replace parts,we 
only need the head and a fer niggle bits that can be machined.
Then the allotment will be a doddle..The guy who used to own it 
moved on and gave it to me..He use to help all the other allotment
owners turn their plots and would be nice to carry on with this tradition..
A spade is a great tool but when your long in the tooth you need help :lol: 

*Alan Smith*
If you can find that web it would be very helpful
All my thanks in advance Guys

P.s
Sorry for the hijack again...


----------



## Alan Smith (25 Apr 2009)

Here you go :-

Holbrook Engineering.Vines Cross Road, Horam, Heathfield, Sussex TN21 0HB. 01435 813145 Keith Riddle stocks Harry mowers... repairs Howard Gem rotovators! Many new and secondhand mowers & rotovators


----------



## bluezephyr (25 Apr 2009)

My father was a wiz with Gems, Well known round this way for fixing them until he couldnt work on them anymore due to illness.
Much better than moder day stuff.
I think he sold all his spares but he had loads of them in bits!. Would the head you require come from a Kohler or Sachs Deisel Hog&bodge? The man who bought all my fathers spares might post from Norfolk.(im away now for 2 weeks and dont have his number to hand)

Dad had an Anzani Iron horse aswell, Theyre a proper mans machine
aswell if you can hold on to them!!.

There is a man who sells Howard and other rototiller spares online, My father had a hell of a job with him recieving the bits he bought, Also the Deisel wicks aswell, He came up with the good in the end but was a PITA.


----------



## kenf (27 Apr 2009)

Referring to my original post, and to maybe assist others, I report on my solution.

The weekend gave me time to take off the engine to see what was happening below. The belt was ok but the drive pulley on the top of the rotovator section was near seized. 

I cleaned off the lower casing and found a plug! I took it out and after some peering and poking found evidence of previous oil!

I deduced that the drive pulley must be attached to a rod with a worm gear at the bottom, so oil was probably necessary. 

I filled up to the plug level, replaced the plug, tipped the unit upside down to get oil to the top end and then hand turned the pulley until it freed.

I put the engine back on and it soon ran great. Only one burn blister (from a hot engine), one cut (from I don't know where) and one bump in the face (from walking into the handle).

If I had had a manual, i would have known about the plug sooner and saved myself a lot of effort in stripping the thing down. But at least I now know how it works and that the main bits seem ok.


----------

